# Orlando



## olitademar

how can ia write the name of orlando in hebrew??
como puedo escribir el nombre de orlando en hebreo??


----------



## Josh_

Hello olitademar,

I would spell the name as such:

*אורלאנדו

*But you may want to wait for a native's suggestion.


----------



## Whodunit

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> Hello olitademar,
> 
> I would spell the name as such:
> 
> *אורלאנדו*
> 
> But you may want to wait for a native's suggestion.


 
Almost. 

I would have done it the same, but Wikipedia suggests the omission of the second alef. Wikipedia may be right, since it is a short vowel and the word is known among Hebrew natives. And you may be right, if the word is not well-known. 

PS: Please use more informative thread titles the next time, Olitademar.


----------



## olitademar

thanks but is hebrew israeli or persa or arabian??


----------



## linguist786

olitademar said:
			
		

> thanks but is hebrew israeli or persa or arabian??


That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## olitademar

* ok what type of hebrew ar this codes אורלאנדו?*
*persa, arabian,israeli*


----------



## Whodunit

olitademar said:
			
		

> * ok what type of hebrew ar this codes אורלאנדו?*
> *persa, arabian,israeli*


 
I don't understand, but what I can tell you is that Hebrew is spoken in Israel - almost excelusively.


----------



## Josh_

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Almost.
> 
> I would have done it the same, but Wikipedia suggests the omission of the second alef. Wikipedia may be right, since it is a short vowel and the word is known among Hebrew natives. And you may be right, if the word is not well-known.
> 
> PS: Please use more informative thread titles the next time, Olitademar.


I thought about doing that way.  I never know if I should include an alef or not when it seems like one could be included.  I probably let my ideas of Arabic transliterated into English influence how I transliterate Hebrew which, of course, can lead to erroneous transliterations in the Hebrew.  In Arabic I would have translated it اورلاندو .


----------



## Josh_

olitademar said:
			
		

> * ok what type of hebrew ar this codes אורלאנדו?*
> *persa, arabian,israeli*


If I understand correctly you are asking if these are Hebrew letters.  Yes they are.  

You can write in Spanish if it would be easier as there are members here who know both Spanish and Hebrew.


----------



## pachyderm

אורלאנדו is not strictly erroneous. In the last decades it has become customary to omit the silent א in names where it is assumed that the omission will not cause confusion. For example, Paris (pronounced pa-RIZ in Hebrew) used to be written פאריז and today פריז. However, מילאנו is used  more often than מילנו (and I don't think I can point out the exact confusion that could arise here..).
See www_safa-ivrit_org/spelling/foreign.php for a list of such changes in transcription fashion.


----------



## amikama

I agree. I also favor omitting א when it's not necessary. אורלנדו is an accepted spelling of Orlando (as well as אורלאנדו, but it's less common).


----------

